# old mouse become pregnant?



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

i have two mice in a cage outside in the shed. one is young and one is about two years old. niether of them are breeding stock.

ive noticed that they seem to be pregnant :/ but theres no male mouse to get them pregnant. either they have some kind of disease or they have somehow been visited by a male. the old mouse seems to be having trouble breathing and also looks fluffy all of a sudden.

does anyone have any idea what may have happened to them. all this has happened within a matter of weeks.
does any one have any advice for me? it will be much apreciated


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww. I'm thinking that if the older mouse actually is pregnant, it would have to have been visited by a wild male house mouse. However, if the mouse looks fluffed up, it could indicate other problems. I think enlarged kidneys can make mice look kind of pregnant. Is there a chance you could bring the mousie indoors and put her on some soft tissues for a night so that you can observe her pees and poos? If her pee is clear, this is often a very indicative sign of kidney failure (it means the kidney is not cleaning the stuff out - so you have low urine gravity). This can also cause a mouse (well, any mammal, for that matter) to become bloated and fluid overloaded. You know, like when people go on dialysis to clean and remove excess fluid. 

Have you looked at the mouse's nipples? If she is pregnant and somewhat close to term, I believe the nipples will be enlarged. Is your mousie eating and drinking more?

Edit -- Whoops, I seem to have missed that you said both mice appear to be pregnant.  I would take both of them indoors and observe them - they might actually both be sick instead of pregnant. Mice tend to have dull, 'fluffy' fur when they get sick, especially with respiratory issues (from what I have seen).


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

wow. that was great advice, thanks! ill do that tonight and keep a check on them. thanks again


----------



## brndette21 (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you certain that your mouse pregnant? If she is, she could have been visited by a male house mouse. If you are not certain, you might want to bring her to a vet for check-up. She could be suffering from an enlargement of something inside her.

how to get pregnant fast


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

They could have worms if you have not been treating them with a preventative medication.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

You need to act now as time is vital with small animals. First thing to do is get them warmed up in the house. Then vet for a broad spectrum antibiotic.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

there all wormed now and looking much better. whats the best preventive meds to give them?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Preventatives for worms are the same as for mites: ivermectin-based sprays (sold for birds). They kill internal (worms) and external (mites/lice) parasites. I spray mine about once a month.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

George...

You remember when I put a drop on the back of your mice's neck? That's what that was  
I do it once a month to 6 weeks.

x


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

You're welcome.  I agree with Jack's advice too regarding worms and parasites. How are your mice doing now?


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

will be buying all the meds a mouse could wish for lol


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

the mice are all better now. all except the old mouse. shes getting thiner, stoped eating, and become a recluse  so i dont think she has long left. shes had a great life for a mouse though


----------

